# Crazy/stupid tire transport question



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Is it possible to transport 4 stock 17" wheels/tires in the backseat of a GTO? I want to pick up a set, but all of my friends are unable to help me out this weekend, and I am kinda anxious to pick them up. I have read where people are getting a pair of DRs to fit, but not any where they carried all 4. I would like to know before I show up to pick them up and look like more of an idiot than I do anyway. :willy:


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

wheels and tires. or just tires,cause i have put 3 in the back and 1 in the front but just tires


----------



## JohnC (Jul 12, 2007)

If the tires/wheels are mounted, 3 in the rear, one in the front.

If not, one tire and wheel in the front, 3 tires in back and 3 wheels in the trunk.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the help guys! Sounds like I shouldn't have a problem fitting them in the Goat tomorrow. arty:


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

what kind of tires did u get


----------



## bookemdano (Oct 6, 2007)

make sure you bring along some garbage bags, like that you put the wheels or tires in the garbage bags and won't 
damage your seats.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

JGOAT said:


> what kind of tires did u get


I picked up a set of stock 17s so that I could put them on my car when I sell it in a few weeks. My buddy who was taking me to pick up my new car got his tires slashed the night before, so I just let him drive my car up there... I ended up just putting two wheels in the back seat of each of my Goats, it worked out :lol: I used large yard leaf bags, the ones I got were really thick plastic and worked well.


----------

